# Fights: How many have you been in?



## Lee11 (Jan 31, 2022)

I've witnessed this monkey dance (Sam Harris's term) a few too many times between guys. A bump here, a look there, and before you know it; fists are flying. Saw it occur tonight as well.

There's this weird phenomenon that occurs with a lot of guys (usually younger ones) where fighting becomes a pretty straight solution for them, regardless of the legal or physical consequences later down the road. Probably even worse with immature minds on extraordinary doses of androgens.

Knowing how a lot of you guys have bounced, worked security; or have been jacked a good portion of life (which brings some weird confrontations with guys); Have you fought a lot in life? Learned a lot from it?

Every trained fighter I've talked to has wanted to avoid fights like the plague in real life; there seems to be no return on the investment. But for guys the social consequences of avoiding one seem to be just as detrimental as legal ones for partaking in one lol


----------



## Test_subject (Jan 31, 2022)

I’ve been in a ton of fights. I couldn’t even tell you how many. Not any recently, but in my misspent youth.

These days I just avoid anywhere that fights are likely. I have a bit of a temper which makes walking away hard and it’s just not worth it.


----------



## TODAY (Jan 31, 2022)

As a teen in a sketchy high school: 3 or 4

In my late teens-mid 20s, as a drug addict: 2

Since getting clean: Zero

I've also been boxing on and off since my early teens. If you count amateur boxing matches, the number is probably closer to 20.

I regret every single non-sporting fight that I've ever been in, except for one. The outlier was genuine self-defense against an armed assailant. The rest were a direct result of the pernicious fragility of young, self-conscious men.


----------



## lifter6973 (Jan 31, 2022)

Amazingly very few for me and as far as what I would say as 'real' fights, none in the last 20 years.  Been close but nothing I would call a real fight.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 31, 2022)

Too many to count, and i regret every single one of them.


----------



## flenser (Jan 31, 2022)

None in the last 30 years. Well, none that didn't require a game controller.


----------



## Kraken (Jan 31, 2022)

In high school, a bunch. When I was a cop, a bunch, but I didn't start those and it was part of the job. It's never a good thing from either side.


----------



## Hughinn (Jan 31, 2022)

Lee11 said:


> I've witnessed this monkey dance (Sam Harris's term) a few too many times between guys. A bump here, a look there, and before you know it; fists are flying. Saw it occur tonight as well.
> 
> There's this weird phenomenon that occurs with a lot of guys (usually younger ones) where fighting becomes a pretty straight solution for them, regardless of the legal or physical consequences later down the road. Probably even worse with immature minds on extraordinary doses of androgens.
> 
> ...





Test_subject said:


> I’ve been in a ton of fights. I couldn’t even tell you how many. Not any recently, but in my misspent youth.
> 
> These days I just avoid anywhere that fights are likely. I have a bit of a temper which makes walking away hard and it’s just not worth it.



I'm like @Test_subject 

In my youth.  Easily more than I can count or remember at any given moment.

But in my defense, in the time and place it was just as normal as the sun rising for boys and teenage guys to fight amongst each other and we did.  Alot. Especially over girls.

Plus at the time we were only the second or third  full generation in the south to be integrated and we were all sorting that out amongst ourselves as young guys too.   Nothing malicious, just learning to respect each other and get along. Occasionally that requires a few fistfights.

These days, just like test I try to avoid any trouble if I can.   I'm a gimped grey beard so I can't run lol.


----------



## TomJ (Jan 31, 2022)

Wrestled for 13 years and trained MMA outside of the season in highschool. 

But given all that I only had two fights in highschool with the same loud mouth shithead and then maybe two or three bar scuffles but nothing crazy. Usually I'm breaking up fights instead, nowadays people are such pussies pressing charges and shit I do everything I can to avoid all that nonsense, unfortunately since I think a lot of people deserve to get hit.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pooh6369 (Jan 31, 2022)

Man to many been in Nightlife Industry over 20yrs, early days almost every weekend working strip clubs and bars. As I moved to different better establishments and Management now not so much.
  Mega Clubs are corporate now, which means legal issues. Any fights now involving my guys means paperwork for me. I have to stress to my guys, unless defending your self, just try talking down/deescalate using communication. Not working and they become aggressive take them down and walk them out.
  Come to blows no extra shots to many cameras and hard to justify. To try and keep the guy from getting fired.


----------



## Joliver (Jan 31, 2022)

Internet fights count?


----------



## Yano (Jan 31, 2022)

One of 6 boys ,, yeah i've been in a few fights. Grandfather was an old Golden Gloves fighter he taught us to box so there was that , then later on when we first were dating I worked as a bar backer n bouncer between road trips n tours paid the rent now and then by fighting in a few warehouses and basements nothing special just ham n egg shit. That was really popular back then and guys could make some scratch at it on the side so it was worth the lumps.


----------



## Hughinn (Jan 31, 2022)

Yano said:


> One of 6 boys ,, yeah i've been in a few fights. Grandfather was an old Golden Gloves fighter he taught us to box so there was that , then later on when we first were dating I worked as a bar backer n bouncer between road trips n tours paid the rent now and then by fighting in a few warehouses and basements nothing special just ham n egg shit. That was really popular back then and guys could make some scratch at it on the side so it was worth the lumps.



Yup.

And back then you just had to give a good account of yourself. (Especially when over matched)

Win or lose a good account of yourself Friday night at the hay bale ring would keep you in drink and smoke for free the rest of the weekend.   With pussy on the side a very good possibility.

No hard feelings, no harm done.

Just an old school Louisiana Friday night


----------



## Yano (Jan 31, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> Yup.
> 
> And back then you just had to give a good account of yourself. (Especially when over matched)
> 
> ...


Yeah every once in a while a knuckle head would get his feelings hurt and had to be pulled out and got a talking to about being a sore loser but for the most part folks would just shake hands n that was it. Every one was just there to have a good time.


----------



## Trump (Jan 31, 2022)

@Bro Bundy be along soon he has prob had more fights in a weekend than all of you put together


----------



## snake (Jan 31, 2022)

Teens, maybe 4. Early 20's, 2-3. Never been hit in the face, mostly ended up on the ground. 2 guys choked out; one had it coming for popping me in the back of the head at a club.

I'm not a big boy but I think some size and a physically fit look helps to deter some dudes from picking a fight. I'm also not above hitting someone with my cane if need be.


----------



## GymRat79 (Jan 31, 2022)

I remember fondly of a situation that came about when I was clubbing back in 2003. I was at a club and a shemale walked by. I said to my friend "You know thats a dude don't you?" The tranny came over and knocked my sunglasses off ( I wore them cause I loved snorting cocaine back then.) I then proceeded to chase down the tranny in a fit of rage and the bouncers had to hold me back or I would have killed the bitch and she knew it. It was so intense the entire club turned off the music.  I then decided it would be best to leave and that was the last time I went to that club. As I left I put my middle finger up in the air and said see you later motherfuckers.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 31, 2022)

Yano said:


> One of 6 boys ,, yeah i've been in a few fights. Grandfather was an old Golden Gloves fighter he taught us to box so there was that , then later on when we first were dating I worked as a bar backer n bouncer between road trips n tours paid the rent now and then by fighting in a few warehouses and basements nothing special just ham n egg shit. That was really popular back then and guys could make some scratch at it on the side so it was worth the lumps.



lmao
Just ham n egg shit.

Best possible way to describe warehouse underground fighting.


----------



## Send0 (Jan 31, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> I remember fondly of a situation that came about when I was clubbing back in 2003. I was at a club and a shemale walked by. I said to my friend "You know thats a dude don't you?" The tranny came over and knocked my sunglasses off ( I wore them cause I loved snorting cocaine back then.) I then proceeded to chase down the tranny in a fit of rage and the bouncers had to hold me back or I would have killed the bitch and she knew it. It was so intense the entire club turned off the music.  I then decided it would be best to leave and that was the last time I went to that club. As I left I put my middle finger up in the air and said see you later motherfuckers.


At this point, you've surprised exactly zero people with this story. 🤣


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 31, 2022)

I grew up in the mill village where there were tons of kids around my age.  We got into fights all the time over anything from getting beaned while at bat to someone getting a little too zealous on the two-hand tag.

Late teens and early twenties there were some here and there usually involving alcohol and one or two knuckleheads in my "friend" group who would run their mouths until a brawl would break out.  

I haven't been involved in any of that nonsense in over 20 years.


----------



## Yano (Jan 31, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> lmao
> Just ham n egg shit.
> 
> Best possible way to describe warehouse underground fighting.


Oh yeah , retards at recess , would be another good one haaahaha.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 31, 2022)

Kraken said:


> In high school, a bunch. When I was a cop, a bunch, but I didn't start those and it was part of the job. It's never a good thing from either side.



You know someone is American when they "Used to" be a cop.
Underpaid underappreciated


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jan 31, 2022)

So here is the low down…
Plenty of knuckle scars for me.. I do t take anyone shit still to this day. The beast is chained up but that fucker will come flying out full tilt..
The older I get the worst my tolerance gets for stupid. Maybe I am becoming a grumpy old man.. I am really a jovial 
Like to have fun and loves his family… I try and make my girls laugh but the older they get the less funny I am.
My wife thinks I am hilarious. Fellas if you and your wife can make each other laugh when you are alone your gonna have a long life together.
Back to the fighting.
20 years ago when we (I) would get into a fight it was done and over. Now over the years with the low and most people being pussy and that hate to get the shit kicked out of them, chances are if you are the one laying it down you will be the one going to jail. 
But thank good for the liberals because kicking the shit out of someone is now a misdemeanor.  No more felony assault’s.. so fast forward to my 46 year old self. Who no longer drinks and runs the roads I have not been into a physical altercation in years. I would have to say as long as someone did not show any aggression  towards my wife and daughters they would be safe. I will take a lot before I pop… but by god if I do you would not want to be on the receiving end of it..


----------



## Hughinn (Jan 31, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> You know someone is American when they "Used to" be a cop.
> Underpaid underappreciated




As a youth, growing up in the times and place I was in, cops were the bad guys.  

Their job, was to protect the status quo.     They were the servants and the guard dogs of the rich and powerful.  

If they showed up on our ground, it was strictly to bust heads, regardless of color, and keep everyone in line.  So that the rich people would see, only what they wanted to see.  And no grievance,  from anybody,  that didn't please the rulers to hear was immediately put down, by the club, as efficiently and effectively as possible.   And anybody whose profile ranked high enough,  black or white, was immediately a target of the police.   The most ruthless,  best funded and powerful gang in America.   Because you were competition.   Amd the establishment can "tolerate" alot, but not competition.   

I have absolutely no love for police at all.  

But. I want to be clear, I don't dislike the policeman as people working beats to help the safety and well being of the communities they serve, but I dislike the establishment that has hijacked these institutions and put them to use for their own purposes. 

We must,  no matter what, keep local sheriffs and precincts in charge of elected officials from the local communities they serve. 

Reject, no matter what, the democrat party agenda of federalizing  police departments.   

Local police departments,  should remain always, products of the local communities and not an outside federal force. 

Drunk uncle off the soapbox.   Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## wsmwannabe (Jan 31, 2022)

I think a better question is who’s had their shit kicked in. I know I sure have


----------



## Test_subject (Jan 31, 2022)

wsmwannabe said:


> I think a better question is who’s had their shit kicked in. I know I sure have


Been there. Slapped the shit out of this mouthy guy at a bar when I was about 25. He didn’t take it well, called some of his friends and waited outside for me with them.

I got a couple of them pretty good but I definitely did not end up on the winning side of that one by any means. 

Joke’s on them, though. My nose used to be crooked as hell but when it got broken again in that fight it got straightened back out.


----------



## GymRat79 (Jan 31, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> So here is the low down…
> Plenty of knuckle scars for me.. I do t take anyone shit still to this day. The beast is chained up but that fucker will come flying out full tilt..
> The older I get the worst my tolerance gets for stupid. Maybe I am becoming a grumpy old man.. I am really a jovial
> Like to have fun and loves his family… I try and make my girls laugh but the older they get the less funny I am.
> ...


Need your advice on something. If you saw kids abusing the equipment at the gym you workout at, would you speak up to them firmly? I ask this cause I was at my gym last week and two kids were giggling and hanging from the equipment like a monkey so I got in their face and told them to respect the equipment. It’s a place to work not fuck around I said.


----------



## Hughinn (Jan 31, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Been there. Slapped the shit out of this mouthy guy at a bar when I was about 25. He didn’t take it well, called some of his friends and waited outside for me with them.
> 
> I got a couple of them pretty good but I definitely did not end up on the winning side of that one by any means.
> 
> Joke’s on them, though. My nose used to be crooked as hell but when it got broken again in that fight it got straightened back out.




Lmfao.  

Been there,  done that. 

It's the reason I have a nice smile 😃   

All my front teeth are fake.  And my nose is straight.  Thanks to my old man and a few surgeons.  

I went outside thinking I was going to be a ninja and figh em all off.  

It worked for the first munite or two lol 😆  

But there was no way I was going out the back door and running.  

So here we are.  Cheers brother 👍


----------



## ccpro (Jan 31, 2022)

Wife hits too hard...not fighting anymore!


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 31, 2022)

For sport: 7 times as a pro, prolly 100 ammy all total.

For work: far less now than when I's coming up. Rare occasion now when I even have to raise me voice. Its helpful to have a reputation as someone not to trifle with - saves a lot of drama. Its earning that reputation that takes a few stitches.


----------



## Hughinn (Jan 31, 2022)

NbleSavage said:


> For sport: 7 times as a pro, prolly 100 ammy all total.
> 
> For work: far less now than when I's coming up. Rare occasion now when I even have to raise me voice. Its helpful to have a reputation as someone not to trifle with - saves a lot of drama. Its earning that reputation that takes a few stitches.




Very true.  
And that's real life experiences


----------



## JC Grifter (Jan 31, 2022)

I’ve trained martial arts for half my life. Never been close to getting into a fight ever. I’ll try to diffuse the situation or walk away. 

The only reason I’d ever raise a fist is in defense of my wife, my kids, or if I had no choice but to defend myself.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Jan 31, 2022)

Tons in grade school, some in high school, a few in my 20's, and zero in my 30's so far.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jan 31, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> Need your advice on something. If you saw kids abusing the equipment at the gym you workout at, would you speak up to them firmly? I ask this cause I was at my gym last week and two kids were giggling and hanging from the equipment like a monkey so I got in their face and told them to respect the equipment. It’s a place to work not fuck around I said.


Are you kidding me Bro.. how old are you.??? 
Your gonna snap and want to smack the shit outta some young kids horsing around in the gym.it happens
At 4:00pm it’s like the jr sr hallway at my gym..
I suck it up and out blinders on. Do my thing and move on… 
That’s how you gotta do it… the only time I ever had a problem in the gym was in the locker room. I was in a really bad mood after training and two probably 19-20 yr olds were horsing around and smoking there vape pipes. Thx or regular vale. Who cares but I had it… flipped. One white kid and one black kid. The white kid nearly shot his pants … but the black kid couldn’t stop running his mouth and dropped his phone and keys in the bench like he was going to swell up on me… i relized what was going to happen.. 46 year old bald guy with many tattoos you know “A white Surpremist” beat the bricks of of a young black and white kid in  the gym locker room.. WHAMO. News at eleven. My lip was quivering and my left hand was shaking like I had Parkinson’s. The gear amplified it…  So I left . Do you know they followed me out to the parking lot and he kept running his trap like he backed me down or something.. holy fuck like. I basically told them as I walked to my car they had ten seconds to get in there car me leave or they should call the cops because I was going to get a tire iron and fuck some shit up.  So as I opens my trunk they seemed to decide to leave as they kept mumbling shit. Like I said.. I am glad that beast is chained up.. 
it could have been a very bad different scene.this is the problem with the youth. No fucking respect for there elders or anyone challenging them…
Plus they have shit fuck parents at home that have no respect telling them to challenge everything. I blame the media and, technology, tick and tock and snap fuck… 
If that was me at 20 years old and some guy at the gym was going to come at me like that. Just out of respect I would have apologized…I didn’t say anything wrong. What I told them almost calmly was that they should have some respect for the other people in the locker room. They have older gentleman and younger kids coming in and out and they were smoking that shit without regard for anyone else. 
So save it. 
Unless your like 20 and it could be justified.
A beaten from me would not have to be justified.


----------



## Fishwhisperer (Jan 31, 2022)

It's been a few yrs but that's why I won't use tren as bad as I'd like to 
I'm kinda keyed up anyway and I'm on parole so I try to avoid any issues I can . But I won't be disrespected regardless so I try to just maintain and keep to myself as much as possible.

Sent from my moto g power using Tapatalk


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jan 31, 2022)

Fishwhisperer said:


> It's been a few yrs but that's why I won't use tren as bad as I'd like to
> I'm kinda keyed up anyway and I'm on parole so I try to avoid any issues I can . But I won't be disrespected regardless so I try to just maintain and keep to myself as much as possible.
> 
> Sent from my moto g power using Tapatalk


Well disrespected from a grown man would be handled a lot differently then being disrespected by some 20yr old kids. Who think there tough shit.
And I don’t want to be on parole that’s why I didn’t smash anyones head in.😂


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 1, 2022)

I’ll only fight if I’m getting paid


----------



## GSgator (Feb 1, 2022)

Zero street fights since around 2010ish. Walked away from a soon to be confrontation  at Costco a few months ago. Dude literally wasn’t paying  attention and ran into me and then acted like a tough guy.  Can’t really engage in stupid scuffles when you have your concealed pistol on you. 

I have invited a few guys coming across as major assholes on job sites to come and roll out some of there macho man attitudes.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Feb 1, 2022)

Great topic/thread 

I’ve been in too many fights when I was younger have many batteries on my record think like 10 and I’m a person that loses his cool pretty easily. Got my ass kicked before kicked ass before. 

As I got older I realized I got lucky for 3 reasons.

#1 never ran into a real fighter that would mop the floor with me like a little bitch. Not until I tried ju jit su did I realize how much of a little bitch I am 🤦‍♂️ it’s all fun and games until it’s not. 

#2 had weapons pulled out on me several times and did stupid shit and was lucky not to get shot or stabbed the fuck up. Again run into the wrong person and that would of been completely different story. 

#3 one unlucky turn of events hit someone wrong they get injured bad or die let your anger hit someone with a car they die get hurt bad any weird unlucky turn of events not in your favor and your life is changed for ever. 

I highly recommend not fighting and learning to fight just in case too late for my dumb ass but my child will know ju jit su and I will bang it into his big ass head to only use it when necessary and for good. 

That being said sometimes you have to hit someone when it gets past a certain point of your gonna get your ass whooped or not but try to stay away from that


----------



## DEVILISLURKING (Feb 1, 2022)

I been in a bunch when younger. 10-35 years old. Noone fights anymore they all carry guns.


----------



## 69nites (Feb 1, 2022)

I literally couldn't tell you. When I was growing up moving around a lot the first thing I did when moving to a new neighborhood was beat the fuck out of the school tough guy. I've been know to hit unruly guys at the bar in my early 20s. I don't know that I can even call those fights since it was mostly just me laying someone out and leaving. Plus the fights bouncing. Then there's all the smokers, kickboxing matches, and hard sparring. 

I'm sure it's somewhere in the hundreds.


----------



## gympunk (Feb 1, 2022)

Never been in a fight in my life (late 30s). Always been able to talk my way out.


----------



## GymRat79 (Feb 1, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> Are you kidding me Bro.. how old are you.???
> Your gonna snap and want to smack the shit outta some young kids horsing around in the gym.it happens
> At 4:00pm it’s like the jr sr hallway at my gym..
> I suck it up and out blinders on. Do my thing and move on…
> ...


The kid and I lifted next to each other tonight and left each other alone. That’s the way it should be.


----------



## Samp3i (Feb 1, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> I remember fondly of a situation that came about when I was clubbing back in 2003. I was at a club and a shemale walked by. I said to my friend "You know thats a dude don't you?" The tranny came over and knocked my sunglasses off ( I wore them cause I loved snorting cocaine back then.) I then proceeded to chase down the tranny in a fit of rage and the bouncers had to hold me back or I would have killed the bitch and she knew it. It was so intense the entire club turned off the music.  I then decided it would be best to leave and that was the last time I went to that club. As I left I put my middle finger up in the air and said see you later motherfuckers.


So you were a fucking retard, what about now? Just a old shitting his pants retard?


----------



## Yano (Feb 1, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> Are you kidding me Bro.. how old are you.???
> Your gonna snap and want to smack the shit outta some young kids horsing around in the gym.it happens
> At 4:00pm it’s like the jr sr hallway at my gym..
> I suck it up and out blinders on. Do my thing and move on…
> ...


I went to school with both cops in town known em since we were teenagers ,, Your a better man than I am ,, Id handed out some lumps and spent the weekend watching price is right.


----------



## Yano (Feb 1, 2022)

wsmwannabe said:


> I think a better question is who’s had their shit kicked in. I know I sure have


Oh I have I have haaahaha ... sitting in the tub , room spinning , eye closed up trying to sip soup through a straw ...... good times. Been left ugly a few times over the years no body wins em all thats for sure. Part of the learning process


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 1, 2022)

Yano said:


> Oh I have I have haaahaha ... sitting in the tub , room spinning , eye closed up trying to sip soup through a straw ...... good times. Been left ugly a few times over the years no body wins em all thats for sure. Part of the learning process



Yeaj, I've been hit hard enough to say....

Ya know what?... I'm fucking rocked.
Good show brother, calling her a day.


----------



## Yano (Feb 1, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Yeaj, I've been hit hard enough to say....
> 
> Ya know what?... I'm fucking rocked.
> Good show brother, calling her a day.


I was telling some folks a Yano tale of yesteryear that went something like that ,, older fella had enough of me running my mouth , i gave him the what are you lookin at , he simply said ,, lets go ,,, I never landed a hand on him , and every time his touched me , he blew me off my feet .. few rounds of that he just looked at me kind of disappointed asked me if I had enough ,, I assured him politely that indeed I had. He helped me up and I went home to lay on the couch and prayed the room stopped spinning.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 1, 2022)

Yano said:


> I was telling some folks a Yano tale of yesteryear that went something like that ,, older fella had enough of me running my mouth , i gave him the what are you lookin at , he simply said ,, lets go ,,, I never landed a hand on him , and every time his touched me , he blew me off my feet .. few rounds of that he just looked at me kind of disappointed asked me if I had enough ,, I assured him politely that indeed I had. He helped me up and I went home to lay on the couch and prayed the room stopped spinning.



hahahahaha
Too bad those days are gone now

I remember a guy ran his mouth once,
Gave him a good quick jab, followed up with a hook on restart button.

He hit the ground, I looked at him and asked.
You good now?

Oh fuck yeah, I'm good... seeing 2 of ya bud.

Gave him a hand up and shared a drink of whiskey


----------



## TODAY (Feb 1, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> I remember fondly of a situation that came about when I was clubbing back in 2003. I was at a club and a shemale walked by. I said to my friend "You know thats a dude don't you?" The tranny came over and knocked my sunglasses off ( I wore them cause I loved snorting cocaine back then.) I then proceeded to chase down the tranny in a fit of rage and the bouncers had to hold me back or I would have killed the bitch and she knew it. It was so intense the entire club turned off the music.  I then decided it would be best to leave and that was the last time I went to that club. As I left I put my middle finger up in the air and said see you later motherfuckers.


Just when I start to think that you might just be a decent dude with a strange communication style, you've gotta go and ruin the illusion with some heinous story like this.


God. Damnit.

EDIT: upon second reading, this could be a hilarious shitpost. I will reserve judgement.


----------



## wsmwannabe (Feb 1, 2022)

Yano said:


> Oh I have I have haaahaha ... sitting in the tub , room spinning , eye closed up trying to sip soup through a straw ...... good times. Been left ugly a few times over the years *no body wins em all thats for sure*. Part of the learning process


Based on some of the responses in here, it seems like some people do win them all


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 1, 2022)

wsmwannabe said:


> Based on some of the responses in here, it seems like some people do win them all



Throw enough hands, you're going to catch some good ones for sure.

Last time I checked, even Chavez and Ali had losses


----------



## Hughinn (Feb 1, 2022)

JC Grifter said:


> I’ve trained martial arts for half my life. Never been close to getting into a fight ever. I’ll try to diffuse the situation or walk away.
> 
> The only reason I’d ever raise a fist is in defense of my wife, my kids, or if I had no choice but to defend myself.



We used to do it just for fun.


----------



## Hughinn (Feb 1, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Just when I start to think that you might just be a decent dude with a strange communication style, you've gotta go and ruin the illusion with some heinous story like this.
> 
> 
> God. Damnit.
> ...



Hey maybe the guy was making fun of his make up.    

I'd bet a drag queen could spot that stuff quick.


----------



## wsmwannabe (Feb 1, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Throw enough hands, you're going to catch some good ones for sure.
> 
> Last time I checked, even Chavez and Ali had losses


I’ve probably lost as many fights as I’ve won. Only really ever once got my shit kicked in, and it was bad.

I was black out drunk, and apparently I stepped between some guy and girl that were arguing, ol boy didn’t like it and he fucked me up. From what I understand, the guy was about 6’6” and 330. At the time I was a whopping 205 at 6’1”.

There’s no way I even threw a punch, much less landed one, because I didn’t have a single bloody knuckle. But the dude broke my left orbital bone, left side of my nose and left cheek bone (by broke I mean small hairline fractures, no displacement). I got hit so hard in the eye that (according to the eye doctor) he almost popped it. My vision is still blurry in my left eye after 11 years.

If I had to guess the dude was throwing haymakers at my face, completely unabated. I was so drunk I didn’t even know I got in a fight until my buddy told me about it the next day. He was too busy getting his ass kicked by the big dudes buddy, to help me out.


----------



## Joliver (Feb 1, 2022)

One time I went awol from the military to fight in a kumite in Hong Kong. I forget which branch I was in. Probably special forces. 

Feds and MPs we're chasing me pretty hard. There was also this reporter doing an exposé on illegal underground fighting that caught on to my trail. She was what I'd call "80s hot." Probably had a big bush. 

I didn't really have any friends there, but there was this one guy, hackswaw Jimmy--we got pretty close. He wasn't much of a fighter....more a scrapper. Raw. Physical. No real skill. Not like me and the "touch of death" I'd perfected. 

Anyway...so I'm doing pretty well in the tournament... roundhouse after roundhouse, groin punches in the splits after splits--i even fought a monkey Kung Fu guy. Kicked him in the face. No problem. 

To make a long story short, my friend, hacksaw Jimmy got his skull crushed by the biggest Chinaman I'd ever seen. He was in a coma. I swore revenge on his favorite bandana even though the reporter, who I'd since began a sexual relationship with, begged me not to. But I knew it had to be done. 

As fate would have it, I'd be meeting the giant Chinaman in the finale. He was flexing his pecs...high off his last victory where he'd dishonorably killed his last opponent as the tournament judges turned their backs on him in disgust. So I thought I had quite a bit of support from all. 

At any rate, we start the fight and I'm really letting him have it. My speed beats his power. Precision beats power. All of the sudden, he throws fucking SAND in my eyes. Can you believe that shit!? Whatever man. My Sensei had prepared me for all eventualities by teaching me extra preceptory fighting when I was young in the event I had sand in my thrown in my eyes in a kumite as an adult. He did it over dinner one night in front of his disappointment of a son that had no honor. 

So...I close my eyes and tune in my senses. I may or may not have tied the bandana around my head...I can't remember. But, I dismantle the Chinaman with a series of screaming helicopter kicks. Given the opportunity to "finish" him...I decided to let him live in dishonor. 

Anyway guys, you shouldn't fight, as you do not have my abilities.

You'll probably never set the fastest kick in the kumite or have the fastest knockout. So learn to use your words to settle disputes. 

It's for the best.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Feb 1, 2022)

Bunch of fights when I was a bouncer never was in any in high school or college 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GymRat79 (Feb 1, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> Hey maybe the guy was making fun of his make up.
> 
> I'd bet a drag queen could spot that stuff quick.





Hughinn said:


> Hey maybe the guy was making fun of his make up.
> 
> I'd bet a drag queen could spot that stuff quick.


Nope that is impossible. She was just an ugly fucking shemale and I called her out on it. Stupid cunt which I do believe I called her a few times that night.


----------



## GymRat79 (Feb 1, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> So you were a fucking retard, what about now? Just a old shitting his pants retard?


Are you a tranny lover bro? Sounds like you defend the trannies a little too strongly. How many cocks have been in your asshole brother?


----------



## Achillesking (Feb 1, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Wrestled for 13 years and trained MMA outside of the season in highschool.
> 
> But given all that I only had two fights in highschool with the same loud mouth shithead and then maybe two or three bar scuffles but nothing crazy. Usually I'm breaking up fights instead, nowadays people are such pussies pressing charges and shit I do everything I can to avoid all that nonsense, unfortunately since I think a lot of people deserve to get hit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


How far did you go in wrestling ?


----------



## TomJ (Feb 1, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> How far did you go in wrestling ?


Just to states. I wrestled my whole life at that point, but I was far more talented in track and field. 

Although wrestling was the first love, I was far more competitive in track and that was my ticket to go to college. So after my freshman year most of my focus went to that.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hughinn (Feb 1, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> Nope that is impossible. She was just an ugly fucking shemale and I called her out on it. Stupid cunt which I do believe I called her a few times that night.



That's kinda harsh ain't it bud?

You ain't supposed to be rude to the ladies 😉😂


----------



## Achillesking (Feb 1, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Just to states. I wrestled my whole life at that point, but I was far more talented in track and field.
> 
> Although wrestling was the first love, I was far more competitive in track and that was my ticket to go to college. So after my freshman year most of my focus went to that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Wrestling was my sport wrestled D1 my freshman year and played football chose to stick w football big mistakes


----------



## TomJ (Feb 1, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Wrestling was my sport wrestled D1 my freshman year and played football chose to stick w football big mistakes


Yeah I MIGHT have been able to walk into a team. Big "might". I was good, but having done it since I was 5yo I really should have been much better.
Track, specifically pole vaulting, was a natural talent for me. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 1, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Yeah I MIGHT have been able to walk into a team. Big "might". I was good, but having done it since I was 5yo I really should have been much better.
> Track, specifically pole vaulting, was a natural talent for me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


I heard you were good with poles


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 1, 2022)

I like a good open hand slap the most


----------



## TomJ (Feb 1, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> I heard you were good with poles


It made the transition into "entertainment" very easy. 
My onlyfans is thriving

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatkid (Feb 1, 2022)

Tons bro.. we used to have huge brawls as kids. Neighborhood vs neighborhood. Also I'm from.New Orleans so that might explain a little.
Now I avoid fights by all means because I know as a man .. there is real consequences to fighting. You can potentially get kill someone or get killed in a fight. Not to mention felonies.


----------



## 69nites (Feb 1, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> I like a good open hand slap the most


What did the 5 fingers say to the face?


----------



## Fatkid (Feb 1, 2022)

Joliver said:


> One time I went awol from the military to fight in a kumite in Hong Kong. I forget which branch I was in. Probably special forces.
> 
> Feds and MPs we're chasing me pretty hard. There was also this reporter doing an exposé on illegal underground fighting that caught on to my trail. She was what I'd call "80s hot." Probably had a big bush.
> 
> ...


Wouldn't wanna fuc with you


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Feb 2, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> Are you a tranny lover bro? Sounds like you defend the trannies a little too strongly. How many cocks have been in your asshole brother?



You are a complete fvcking moron.  No wonder your former friends want nothing to do with you.  I wouldn't either.  

Slic.


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Feb 2, 2022)

I haven't been in a fight in years because there is no point.  I have had plenty of opportunities where people try to bait me into it.  There are many better ways to completely destroy someone than with physical violence and I will choose those methods 100% of the time.  I know my friends will have my back but I usually handle it myself.  Most people apologize for their threats later.  It's who you surround yourself with.  People that are older don't handle themselves like people that are 18.  Make better choices.  I have a friend that is mid 70's and I aspire to handle my problems like he does.  

Slic.


----------



## j2048b (Feb 3, 2022)

Joliver said:


> One time I went awol from the military to fight in a kumite in Hong Kong. I forget which branch I was in. Probably special forces.
> 
> Feds and MPs we're chasing me pretty hard. There was also this reporter doing an exposé on illegal underground fighting that caught on to my trail. She was what I'd call "80s hot." Probably had a big bush.
> 
> ...


"You're the...best....around"  all u needed to do is bow to ur sensei and rub those hands in glass....


----------



## Joliver (Feb 3, 2022)

j2048b said:


> "You're the...best....around"  all u needed to do is bow to ur sensei and rub those hands in glass....



Yessir.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Feb 4, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> Are you kidding me Bro.. how old are you.???
> Your gonna snap and want to smack the shit outta some young kids horsing around in the gym.it happens
> At 4:00pm it’s like the jr sr hallway at my gym..
> I suck it up and out blinders on. Do my thing and move on…
> ...


If you don't learn how to paragraph I will put you on ignore for that fucking wall of text that hurts my brain and I think you're chill. You can't fucking read walls of text easily, it hurts the brain brother!!!


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Feb 4, 2022)

Been in a few fights when in highschool and few out, a couple in prison and that's it.

Fighting is stupid.

De escalate and move on.

You aren't a badass because you can beat someone up. You're an idiot because you're too stupid and ignorant to either avoid it as an adult and/or " poor life decisions " or insecure..


----------



## shackleford (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## iGone (Feb 4, 2022)

I've been in a few but nothing I'm proud of and definitely had my shit kicked in more times than I'd like to admit.
I was always a magnet for bullies once I hit my teenage years, I was an arrogant little punk who did nothing but chase skirts and play hockey.
I was always quick witted with insults and definitely instigated a lot of the fights I got in.
Being 5'6 I always was the easy target and got my shit rocked for running my mouth and messing around with taken girls about three too many times.
Spent nine months in prison at 19 and managed to not get into a single fight somehow and haven't been in one since then now at 30

Fighting is dumb.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 4, 2022)

We should start a fighting log.

I dont Look for them anymore but I used to. Been in a bunch won some , lost some won some trophies and some money mostly BJJ and sub wrestling after college. I’ve trained in the good stuff for a long time.  Most of my recent encounters are work related So I don’t count those.

Ive get enough excitement at work so I try and avoid fighting if I can. 

Here’s just one reason why.  A couple of months ago I was drinking beer at the biker bar I hang out at. I ride but I’m not a patch holder. That said there are a couple of us (me and my buddy) in there that nobody fuks with.  

We have another friend that is pushing 65yrs old and soaking wet he’s 170 around 5’10” but in good shape.  He’s annoying as fuk but he’s my pal.  He grew up a Mennonite farming, working, eating great food and doing folk style wrestling for fun. Nothing formal but...He’s legit. (I went 4yrs D1 wrestling and was one of a few that got their books paid for) This old man can stretch you out straight wrestling,  no BS.

A biker chieftain from another state, looking to make a name for himself came inside and guess who he picked on...the old man. It took two of us to pull the old man off of him. 

After the a$$whippin he asked the bouncer should I leave town I’m worried. The bouncer,  a SAA from another club said “no I doubt he wants anyone to know about what happened“

...You never know who you’re fukin with until you’re fukin with them.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Feb 4, 2022)

BigGameHunter said:


> We should start a fighting log.
> 
> I dont Look for them anymore but I used to. Been in a bunch won some , lost some won some trophies and some money mostly BJJ and sub wrestling after college. I’ve trained in the good stuff for a long time. Most of my recent encounters are work related So I don’t count those.
> 
> ...



Usually the smaller ones will kick someone’s ass or least what I used to see in bars the big dudes try and get the big bad ass look and try and intimidate everyone ,but time after time I’ve seen the little dudes whip the big dudes ass 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Badleroybrown (Feb 4, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Been in a few fights when in highschool and few out, a couple in prison and that's it.
> 
> Fighting is stupid.
> 
> ...





FlyingPapaya said:


> If you don't learn how to paragraph I will put you on ignore for that fucking wall of text that hurts my brain and I think you're chill. You can't fucking read walls of text easily, it hurts the brain brother!!!


Hahaha .I am sorry. It is a very bad habit of mine. I just put it down and move on..
Or a get on a rant and boom I hit post.
I will do my best..
We should have a mod that just reads thru and fixes grammatical errors for us.
😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## Badleroybrown (Feb 4, 2022)

Don’t know why I quoted you twice I Only responding the the bottom one


----------



## ftf (Feb 4, 2022)

I could count all the fights I've been in on my fingers and toes, and I wouldn't even have to take my shoes off.


----------



## gearprorep (Feb 4, 2022)

I’ve had 16 professional fights and other than some pretty good scraps while training and sparring I have never been in a street fight as an adult. Probably a few as a kid but since I started fighting seriously I have avoided every street fight that has come up. Just not worth it unless you have no choice obviously.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 4, 2022)

I beat my meat every other day...🤜🏾💥🍗
Fuxk that thing...


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Feb 4, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> I beat my meat every other day...
> Fuxk that thing...






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Feb 6, 2022)

Several dozen internet squabbles


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 6, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> I beat my meat every other day...🤜🏾💥🍗
> Fuxk that thing...



EOD?
Gotta bump up those numbers


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 10, 2022)

Never had to get into a fight. People say I look intimidating but it’s just confidence. The only fights I got into were in open martial arts competitions in my early 20s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Valuum (Feb 11, 2022)

First fight I was ever in was in prison. Someone stole my headphones and I accused my black bunky, who was a likely suspect. It was one of those situations where I was basically being tested, everyone knew my headphones had been stolen so I had to do -something-. The kid I accused wasn't very big so I knew, at very least, I wouldn't get truly hurt. Kid ended up being REALLY fast and he definitely got the best of me. We ended up being pretty cool and now I doubt if he was the one that stole them.

Another time I was harassing a child molester and he stepped to me. We set up a fight in the 8 man cube with spectators. I beat the fuck out of him, which wasn't anything special considering he was a skinny lame in his late 40s who never even looked at a dumbell. I did bust my forehead on a bunk when I bodyslammed him.


----------

